# Sony BDP-S790 Blu Ray Player Impressive!!!!



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Last night the HDMI port on my PS3 broke. I was thinking great, just what I needed! I have drooled over an Oppo player for quite sometime now. In fact I was planning on getting one after the 1st of the year. However that changed when the PS3 broke. I decided to move the PS3 next to the kids PS2 in our den/game room. I hooked it up via component(HDMI broken now) and was surprised to see it output in 1080p. However I soon realized that output in 1080p is only possible with games. Bummer! After 2010 all PS3's stopped outputting HD over component. I guess they wanted to force everyone into HDMI. So sadly the PS3 is now just a gaming device that will not output HD content Bluray at anymore than 480i. Funny enough DVD's can be upscaled to 720p barring copyright issues, but blurays cannot be upscaled nor play at anything but 480i. Seems ridiculous but it's the way it is. Suffice to say I was on the look out for a deal. I had preordered PS4 the day it was released but somehow decided against it for the reason I'm not much of a gamer, so I cancelled my amazon pre order about a month ago. I went to best buy searching for an open box buy on something cheap when I came across the Sony BDP-S790. $249 brand new and on sale for $199 was decent and I had heard this was a great player for the money. However I was looking for cheaper! Well in the clearance area they had one that was a display model. I saw the price and snagged it. $114.99 and aside from a few scratches it looked good and I had them hook it up and it worked great. Brought it home and hooked it up and the load times alone are significantly faster than the PS3 and it has tons of apps built in to it I don't need but still?! Pretty neat. I haven't played around with it much but it's settings and features are nice and the video quality seems to be great so far. I still have to dial it in some but the other nice thing is that this player is also an SACD player and has analog outs as well. I know it's not an Oppo but I couldn't pass it up at the price. It may even prevent me from getting an Oppo if I find this player will suit just fine. Sorry for the long post but I had to share it with you all. Stay tuned for a more detailed review of this player after I get some real time with it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have two Sony Blu-ray players and I like them both. One of them sits above my PS3 in the theater room because of what you stated above, load times.


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

Congrats on a great buy! I would be interested to hear your thoughts on the streaming apps on this player, particularly the Netflix and Amazon ones. I have the BDP-S590 and have found the Netflix app to crash often and the Amazon app to be extremely slow. The other thing I'm curious about is the fan noise, as my model is quite loud. If you find this model to be improved in those areas I would consider buying one since there are many things I love about mine, just these few shortcomings. Best of luck to you and look forward to your review!


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

listenloud83 said:


> Congrats on a great buy! I would be interested to hear your thoughts on the streaming apps on this player, particularly the Netflix and Amazon ones. I have the BDP-S590 and have found the Netflix app to crash often and the Amazon app to be extremely slow. The other thing I'm curious about is the fan noise, as my model is quite loud. If you find this model to be improved in those areas I would consider buying one since there are many things I love about mine, just these few shortcomings. Best of luck to you and look forward to your review!


 Well it was short lived. I played with it for a few hours streaming from Netflix and amazon instant video. They seemed on par with streaming from my tv which has the same capabilities. The picture appeared a bit green to me. Did some research and found out direct mode in video settings is the best setting as it does nothing to the picture. It sends the image exactly as on the disc to the tv. It looked better. However after only watching 25 minutes of oblivion it froze. Thought it might be the disc but I've watched this movie several times on my ps3 with no issues. Popped in another movie, man of steel, and it did he same thing 30 minutes in, froze. After a third movie freezing the system up after only 10 minutes I decided this was not gonna work. I returned it and this in no way should be a reflection of the bdp-s790 as my experience I'm sure is isolated. Got my money back and will now just sit tight until I can afford an Oppo bdp-103.


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

Mike0206 said:


> Well it was short lived. I played with it for a few hours streaming from Netflix and amazon instant video. They seemed on par with streaming from my tv which has the same capabilities. The picture appeared a bit green to me. Did some research and found out direct mode in video settings is the best setting as it does nothing to the picture. It sends the image exactly as on the disc to the tv. It looked better. However after only watching 25 minutes of oblivion it froze. Thought it might be the disc but I've watched this movie several times on my ps3 with no issues. Popped in another movie, man of steel, and it did he same thing 30 minutes in, froze. After a third movie freezing the system up after only 10 minutes I decided this was not gonna work. I returned it and this in no way should be a reflection of the bdp-s790 as my experience I'm sure is isolated. Got my money back and will now just fit tight until I can afford an Oppo bdp-103.


That's too bad...thanks for the feedback!


----------

